# Vista um 30% schneller hochfahren !



## Demcy (18. November 2008)

Wollte mal ein HowTo zum besten geben wie man mit einem Mehrkern-CPU Vista und auch XP schneller hochfahren kann !

Also ...:

1. msconfig.exe ausführen ( bei Vista einfach auf "start" und dann in der "suchenleiste" msconfig eingeben und dann doppelklicken !


2. Dann die karteikarte "Start" anklicken 

3. In der Karteikarte "Start" auf "Erweiterte Optionen" 
klicken 

4.Oben links steht nun "Prozessoranzahl". Dort einfach "2" bei nem Dual Core und "4" bei nem Quadcore eingeben!  
GANZ WICHTIG: Das Feld Maximaler Speicher oben rechts muss grau bleiben !!

5. Alles bestätigen neu starten FERTIG


----------



## Kadauz (18. November 2008)

Die Funktion muss man nicht manuell konfigurieren, da das Betriebssystem beim Start sowieso alle Kerne benutzt, die es gibt.
Dieses Feature ist also nur für Debuging nötig, schneller dürfte der Start nicht werden.


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Hab das schon mal irgendwo mitbekommen...werde das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## exa (18. November 2008)

jo, bei leuten wo nix schiefgegangen ist, is das sowieso schon eingestellt


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2008)

ist das voreingestellt oder ist es so oder so aktiv? bei mir war es zumindest noch nicht VOReingestellt...


----------



## emmaspapa (18. November 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ist das voreingestellt oder ist es so oder so aktiv? bei mir war es zumindest noch nicht VOReingestellt...



Bei mir auch nicht. Aber am booten ändert es auch nichts und vom Passwort bis alles geladen ist geht es bei mir auch nicht schneller.


----------



## Demcy (18. November 2008)

Also ob es voreingestellt ist weiss ich auch nicht ...
Aber nachdem ich die 4 Kerne ausgewählt habe läfut der balken statt 5 nur 3 mal durch ... Und subjektiv fährt er wesentlich schneller hoch  

Habe die zeit vorher nicht gestoppt aber nun dauert es wie gesagt knappe 30 sek.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2008)

Ich glaube wenn das ganze ausgegraut ist kann man auf die Kern-Anzeige nichts geben, ansonsten wäre bei mir zum booten nur ein Kern aktiv.


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

Den Tipp hab ich vor ein paar Monaten schon einmal in der PCGH-Printed gelesen. Ich glaub ein kurzer Test dazu war auch drin, 30 Sekunden sprangen aber nicht raus.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## kmf (18. November 2008)

Uralter Tipp, der außer Verblüffung beim Weitersagen und einer gewissen, sich hartnäckig haltenden Saga einer 30%igen Performance-Verbesserung beim Rechnerstart nix bringt. 

Hab's aber auf'm Fiasko64 auch so eingestellt.


----------



## kmf (18. November 2008)

Demcy schrieb:


> Wollte mal ein HowTo zum besten geben wie man mit einem Mehrkern-CPU Vista und auch XP schneller hochfahren kann !
> 
> Also ...:
> 
> ...


Bei XP ist die Möglichkeit das einzustellen aber in der Boot.ini versteckt 

Sieh selbst ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Den Tipp hab ich vor ein paar Monaten schon einmal in der PCGH-Printed gelesen. Ich glaub ein kurzer Test dazu war auch drin, 30 Sekunden sprangen aber nicht raus.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
es sollten ja auch 30% sein, nicht 30 sekunden - 30 sekunden wäre bei mir gar nicht möglich, dann müßte mein notebook nämlich in minus 5 sekunden laden  

bei mir dauert es nämlich im SCHNITT 30sek bis zum anmeldeschirm ^^ manchmal länger, manchmal schneller...


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

mir hats geholfen. 

vorher:45sek

nachher:30sek


----------



## alkirk (15. Februar 2009)

Wollt gerade sagen, von wegen Vista nutzt von Anfang an mehr als 1 CPU. Nix ist. Es ist so, das es auch schneller startet. Habs ausprobiert. Ohne umstellen kanpp 3 min mit nur noch 2 Minuten. Muß aber sagen, hab viel Autostart sachen drin. Kann ich auch nicht drauf verzichten.


----------



## push@max (15. Februar 2009)

Bei einem frisch installierten Vista merkt man von den vier Kernen nicht viel. Wenn das System mit der Zeit etwas zumüllt, kann man den Vorteil schon messen.


----------



## Jey (6. März 2009)

warum soll das feld daneben grau bleiben?


----------



## Kadauz (7. März 2009)

Habs unmgestellt und rein subjektiv nix gemerkt.


----------



## OctoCore (7. März 2009)

Objektiv bringt es ja auch nichts.
Aber es schadet auch nicht. Placebo Forte. 
Obwohl: In unregelmäßigen Abständen kommen immer wieder Anfragen von Leuten, die rumweinen "Es werden nur zwei Kerne meines neuen Quad-Prozessors erkannt! Hilfääää!". 
In 99% der Fälle haben sie auf ihrem Dualcore-System diesen tollen Tip benutzt und anschließend vergessen. 
Dann bleibt es natürlich bei zwei Kernen.


----------

